# Thoughts on form?



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm just curious, we got this guy today, and I want to know what you guys think of him form-wise. I'm not going to breed him, I just want to know


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Good form just that the armor is not full so if your planning to enter it for a contest, might get deducted points.

Lacks the upper caudal fin degree to make a D


we'll that is my opinion.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Good form just that the armor is not full so if your planning to enter it for a contest, might get deducted points.
> 
> Lacks the upper caudal fin degree to make a D
> 
> ...


I don't get what you mean by upper caudal fin.
Can you please explain,i am currently learning.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The caudal doesn't quite have a straight-line, 180* leading edge that makes the D shape that a half-moon needs by definition. Twolovers could exercise the fish hopefully to achieve this, but what's the point. Also his caudal edges could be sharper. 

His dorsal is pretty fair, with long leading edge. As an asymmetrical plakat, his anal should come to a point. Nice topline.

Pretty copper PK with nice iridescence. His scalage looks pretty clean...hard to tell through the irid from these pics. 

I have a similar fish, and I love that coloration.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Faults on the Anal fin : The Anal fin should be more pointed, also th Anal fin should slope more 
Ventral Fins : ideally the ventral fins should be 2/3 the body length
Caudal : he needs better spread on his caudal fin and more even branching
Dorsal : evrything looks OK
Color faults : he would have to be shown in the bicolor class since there isn't a dragon class, ideally he should have better dragon scaling coloring his whole entire body


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ahh, thank you for your input


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Mo said:


> ,,,,he would have to be shown in the bicolor class since there isn't a dragon class, ideally he should have better dragon scaling coloring his whole entire body


If he's like my copper, he's really just one color. The crazy iridescence looks like different colors depending on the angle to the lights and camera. Mine looks like three layers depending on light---a bluish layer, a green layer (like tarnished copper color) and a top layer of sorta reddish. The combination makes the fish look mostly brown--copper-brass color.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

He has a blue tint and a copper/gold under a different light, right now my lighting is kind of terrible so it doesn't really show his true colors. When I go back home (at my parent's right now for the holiday) I'll probably be able to get a better idea of his true colors.


----------

